# Eel-Fury



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Today I bought a new angelfish to go with the 3 I already have, but when I looked at it a few mins ago it had been beaten up by the others, so I decided to move the older ones into a tank with larger fish in as this had always been my plan (they were in my tank with small fish while they were growing)
well they are not quite as big as I was hoping for but I added them to the other tank - and they looked to be doing well.

I then thought that the new one might be better in that tank also - since the older ones are still establishing themselves thay shouldn't be as aggressive towards it.

Bad move - as soon as it was in the water my 10" Tyre-track eel grabbed it by its head and raced all round the tank holding this poor angelfish.

well after about 2 mins I finally seperated them and to no suprise the angel was taking its final breaths.

What an amazing performance from the eel though - it really was amazing!
I have kept spiney eels for in total about 2 years and this was totally suprising and shocking - for all you fans of predatory fish - get a large spiney eel!!!!

needless to say I removed all of my angelfish from that tank and I am waiting a bit longer so they are bigger before they will finally make home in that tank.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

too bad you didn't get to make a vid of that. It must have been pretty impressive.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

THAT WOULD OF BEEN TATOLLY AWESOME TO SEE THAT.SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR FISH THOUGH


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I am not planning on making an eel video - sorry guys

to put this into maths it is:

If you add







to









you will end up with


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry to hear that..that sucks...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Poor angelfish


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks innes for the pics,







it wasn't to hard to figure out what happened







but now you no.


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

that angel fish looks so much cooler than the girly ones i have seen
nice fish innes!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well those pics are not mine, but they do look like the fish in question


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

oh well it was only a feeder fish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well it wasn't ment to be - it cost £4


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

Four pounds? Crikey that's a big fish!

Oh BTW - Eel is a very tasty fish. If they get too big, take 'em to the nearest sushi joint. I kid you not, eel is one of the tastiest fish you'll ever eat.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well I'm a vegetarian so I'm not going to eat it, and the angelfish was not big - just expensive









it was about 1.5-2" long - the eel is 10"


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

poor angelfish well you live and you learn


----------

